# ART LOVERS - post pictures of your favorite artwork



## thirtiesgirl

I'm a museum-goer and art lover, so I thought it might be nice to start a thread for art work you love. Not member-created art work, but art work you love created by other people. This can include everything from painting, drawing, sculpture, pastels, photography, architecture, etc.

When it comes to painting, my preference is for modern art. For example...

Kandinsky



















Klee










O'Keeffe










Chagall










Miro










How about you? Who are some of your favorites?


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I'm also a fan of current modern painters, like Camille Rose Garcia:





























I've loved the delightfully twisted drawings of Edward Gorey since I was a kid and found a used copy of his book "Amphigorey" at a church yard sale when I was 12. I fell in love with the Gashlycrumb Tinies and his other odd characters and darkly humorous situations.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I met my friend Alicia St. Rose in college when she was an art studio major. A few years after college, she got into photorealism and started doing pastels. These days, she's no longer doing paintings and pastels, but is working on web design instead. I love some of her art works, though, and hope she gets back to it someday.




























(This was the storefront of a bar and pool hall where we used to hang out on a regular basis.)


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I'm also a fan of photography, particularly Diane Arbus. I love some of the unique people she used as photographic subjects.


----------



## Wulfdot

The first three in that second post are fucking beautiful.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I love architecture, too. Specifically Antonio Gaudi and Frank Lloyd Wright.

Gaudi





























Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## Nexus6

thirtiesgirl said:


> I'm also a fan of photography, particularly Diane Arbus. I love some of the unique people she used as photographic subjects.


I am an admirer of Arbus as well! I posted some of her work and something about her life and the film "Fur" in the INTJ girly thread. It's at the very beginning. I should try to do a linkback perhaps to this thread, if I can figure out how to work it. 

Arbus fascinates me.


----------



## Nasmoe

I've loved this painting since I was a kid.


----------



## Wulfdot

I like Van Gogh's colours but I dislike the painters style.


----------



## Nexus6

Thirties girl, you inspired me with your children's book illustrations.

As a child I had a collection of Arthur Rackham illustrated Grimm's Fairy Tales, given to me by my Austrian grandmother. Nowadays, those stories would be considered unsuitable for children, becaue of their sinister nature. Soon we'll have no creativity left.

I still take them down from the bookshelf and admire the drawings and read the stories.


----------



## Nexus6

Wulfdot said:


> The first three in that second post are fucking beautiful.






 
I really like this too...:happy:


----------



## Azura Nova

Art is awesome. I've always love this particular painting:


----------



## Nexus6

Bao Pham is fascinating..





























Bao


----------



## Wulfdot

You have similar tastes to me Nexus


----------



## murderegina




----------



## thehigher

booook markerrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wulfdot

bboypion


























































I love things with vivid colours and abstract spatter of it


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Nexus6 said:


> Bao Pham is fascinating..


Ooo, pretty. ...And yay for Heronymous Bosch (xToXiCx posted).

For those of you who like children's book drawings, particularly of fairies & c., you might enjoy Australian illustrator Ida Rentoul Outhwaite's work. She illustrated children's books from the early 1900s to the mid '20s with fairies, witches, elves, animals, etc, and she had art exhibitions in Australia, London and Paris from 1907 to 1933.


----------



## Wulfdot

Tyrus88


----------



## Lemmy Caution

Mark Rothko










Vilhelm Hammershoi










Edvard Munch










Georgia O'Keeffe










Vincent van Gogh










James McNeill Whistler










Claude Monet


----------



## Filigeedreamer

negativnein said:


> Yes, that's right Filigeedreamer. This thread is now about CARS! :laughing:


NOOOOOOooooooooooo not cars...bring back the angels and the elegance!










(actually, I quite like the second two)


----------



## Staryu

Google Image Result for http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/jezebel/2009/08/GossipGirlElle081209.jpg


----------



## moon

I really love Alphonse Mucha.






















































I could post more & more & more more more but, I think you get it *swoon* so lovely


----------



## h4zmat

Salvador Dali


----------



## SuburbanLurker

It's too bright in here! *shields eyes*

Zdzislaw Beksinski:


----------



## madhatter

Cotopaxi, Frederick Edwin Church










The Abbey in the Oakwood, Caspar David Friedrich


----------



## madhatter

Russische Bettlerin ("Russian Beggar Woman") by Ernst Barlach










And another version.


----------



## clear moon

johannes kahrs










http://www.zeno-x.com/artists/johannes_kahrs.htm

i can't find anything online, all i have is this book i (stole? was given?) from my art teacher


----------



## sonicdrink

Well, this isn't my all-time favorite, but my cousin just showed me some of Leonid Afrenov's works, and I thought I'd post.


----------



## Iqbal

Vanitas by Adriaen Pietersz


----------



## Enkidu

The Gas Mask Buddha by Samuel Stimpert








Antidiluvian spirit by Danil Shunkov








Amon Tobin Verbal Remixes album art


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## Darkestblue

Some nice artwork I cropped into avatars. Feel free to use them!


----------



## Toska

Banksy


























Waterhouse

























Magritte

























Eyck









Goya

















Delaroche









Fuseli


----------



## Blanco

I'm not a huge fan of abstract expressionism, though I admire what did from an art history point of view... I have a fondness for Mark Rothko, however.











I get a weird feeling after looking at paintings like these for a while... it's like getting steeped in raw emotion... a sea of fire.


----------



## Blanco

Bluntress said:


> Goya


I put up a poster of Goya's Saturn Devouring his Son in my Kitchen actually, and wrote the caption "om nom nom".

I've had people on my kitchen question my sense of humor....


----------



## viva

Blanco said:


> I'm not a huge fan of abstract expressionism, though I admire what did from an art history point of view... I have a fondness for Mark Rothko, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a weird feeling after looking at paintings like these for a while... it's like getting steeped in raw emotion... a sea of fire.


Haha, I had to do a presentation on Rothko last semester. He apparently would get so pissed when people referred to his stuff as abstract.

Apparently seeing his works in person and just staring at them forever close-up and then backing away is very mindblowing.


----------



## Rothko

_Theodoros Stamos - Deseret_




_Joan Mitchell - Hudson River Day Line_




_Barnett Newman - Onement VI_


----------



## Charizard

Ian Francis...









and Dali's 'Christ of St John of the Cross'


----------



## Amyrose




----------



## soya

Takato Yamamoto


----------



## sprinkles

Just randomness... :crazy:


----------



## Charizard

phthalocyanine said:


> Takato Yamamoto


That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing such an amazing piece of art!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Best Pictures Of The Decade: The Noughties >> TotallyCoolPix

20 Most Amazing Microscope Shots Pictures !!!! | Green Buzz


----------



## madhatter

Blanco said:


> I'm not a huge fan of abstract expressionism, though I admire what did from an art history point of view... I have a fondness for Mark Rothko, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a weird feeling after looking at paintings like these for a while... it's like getting steeped in raw emotion... a sea of fire.


Gar! Nooo, anyone but Rothko! :wink:


----------

